# Should I sell my gear



## simongoodey (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but been a long time surfer. I'm in a huge pickle and need everyone's advise. Over the years I've collected my Canon gear a 5D Mark III intended and used for events/portrait photography. My Canon gear is: 5D MK III, 24-70mm 2.8L MKII, 50mm 1.2L, 24mm 1.4L MKII and the 85mm 1.2L MKII plus three Speedlites and Wireless trigger. 

Mid last year I was diagnosed with a health condition that limits my out going and living a normal independent life. I was still employed and was able to clear some finances gear related. But as of last week I am told that I will be made redundant and will not receive redundancy. This has left me in a pickle financially as well as thinking about if I am to continue with heavy photography oriented life style (due to health, weight is becoming an issue). Since my medical condition I have scaled back quite abit on events and thus brings me the questions... 

1) Should I sell all my gear? Clear my out standing fiance and still have enough left to live by while I slowly get myself into employment. 

2) Keep the body and one lens only, sell everything else. If so which (see poll)? 

3) Sell all and move to Fuji XT-1, I could most likely purchase a XT-1 with a decent lens (15-55?) from just the 5D MK III body sale alone. 

Any other suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 28, 2015)

Firstly, I certainly hope that things improve for you.

Selling stuff rarely brings what the replacement cost is. I guess you need to figure out what it can be sold for and what kind of financial cushion the sale will bring you.

If you choose to retain some camera gear, will it be used for personal use or will you try to get gigs for hire? That will influence your decision.

If the gear is for personal use, then maybe selling it all and getting something else that will do what you want while still being affordable is the best path.

Because you mention portraits, if keeping one lens is an option, the 85 is the obvious choice. If you do not use the L at 1.2, then maybe the non-L 85mm can be substituted. It is possible to move from the 5DIII to 6D. This path doesn't really address "weight" very well- only you can decide.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 28, 2015)

I echo the hopes that you will get better soon.

If you are in immediate need for cash, I would sell. As I am sure you realize, your priorities in your life have changed. When you get better (positive thoughts) you can always rebuild a system that is more aligned with your new lifestyle/avocation/vocation. 

Focus on what is important I would opine that right now, photography should not be even near the top of the list. 

Good luck on this.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Simon! 

I wish you well and that everything will turn again to good times. 

Reagarding your post and your question I don't know how your health condition is and what you are still able to carry.

I would only buy a smaller setup, if it is absolutely neccessary because of your lack of strengh and stamina.

If you need the money badly , of course I would sell the gear. Otherwise I would try to keep it. 
And I wouldn't sell your gear for lighter gear, as you will lose money that way.

If you want to reduce your gear for getting money, I surely would keep the body and the 24-70 because this will leave you with the highest flexibility. If you can afford to keep another lens then chose the one most matching your main picture style and interests.

Best wishes...


----------



## sanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Get well soon friend.
The decision, if I were you, would be clear: You need all the money right now to go through the tough stage. Photography does not get you any money, only satisfaction. The satisfaction will not be of any value if you are struggling. 
Sell the gear, use the money to get back on to your feet properly and then slowly gauge your photography needs and buy the gear you need.
All the best..


----------



## K (Apr 28, 2015)

I have no advice on life.

Strictly regarding the gear -

The 24-70 II is the keeper. It does most everything the other 3 primes and do, and is actually just as sharp too.

You lose the following 2 things only -

Larger than 2.8 aperture for low light, unique perspective & crazy bokeh.

The nice portrait look of the 85.


However,

The 24-70 at 2.8 is plenty fast for most anything except very dark environments. At 70, it makes decent portraits. The bokeh is also decent. You have 24mm covered, as with 50mm. And it's a really sharp lens! Did I mention that?

This leaves you with the most possible capability.

If you want more capability, and still pull money out of your gear line-up:

For portraits, for the money the 1.2's will sell for - there's the 135L and the 200L that are awesome portrait lenses and won't break the bank and leave you with plenty left over.

For low light, there's always the $100 50mm 1.8 to use. 

The 5D3 sells for around $1,900 - $2,100 used right now, depending on shutter count. You could dump the 5D3, and pick up a 6D gray market for around $1,100. You will lose -

Bigger camera, better controls and body.
Awesome AF system
2 Card Slots
A couple of megapixels

You will gain -

Better low light sensor / better low light IQ
Wifi
Smaller / Lighterweight

If you can't get near $2k for the 5D3 - don't bother selling it in my opinion. I would not sell it for $1,500 for example. Not unless I was willing to go all the way down to a Rebel or something just to have something rather than nothing. At which point, no need for the 24-70 either. The 5D3 comes to a point in price where its features, quality and usefulness will be much higher than the used market price and it will be better for owners to keep it, than sell it for so cheap.


A 6D with 24-70 II is a formidable camera and body. Highly versatile, and huge value.


----------



## Kristofgss (Apr 28, 2015)

Get well soon,

Regarding your gear, I would sell what you have now so you have some spare money and the peace of mind which that should bring (it's easier to sell now with time left than having to sell it in a hurry because you need the money). And when things improve, you can always buy other gear. (I like the 100d because it's so light and pocketeable)
I consider the cameras to be there to keep memories, in that way, they are no goal in themselves, just tools.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 28, 2015)

I wish to improvements in health and employment.

I believe that you can keep shooting only with 5D Mark iii and 24-70mm.
Considering the price of Fuji lenses, it seems like a bad idea to invest in this system considering save money.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Apr 28, 2015)

Simon, I wish you all the best and may your photographic vision help through tough times. 

While you have some very nice gear, I really believe that getting much lighter gear is a key element here. If your physical condition simply limits your abilities to carry heavy gear, a lighter package will allow you to shoot. Photography is very therapeutic from shooting to post processing, at least for me. 

Case in point, while I have all the Canon gear I would ever need, I always carry my Fuji gear daily due to its lighter weight. That's just me. Fuji XT1 and their X100T are excellent for everyday shooting. They are not sports cameras, at least not yet. These don't replace my Canon gear but I've often thought that if I had to pick a system for similar reasons, a light weight package would allow me this freedom.

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Simon

I'm not going to vote on your poll, just doesn't seem right.

I'm also sorry to hear of your change in circumstances and the toll that is going to take in many ways.

On the positive front, kit aside, there is no reason you should have to abandon photography as a hobby or even as part of a living, I hope you find some way to retain the gear you've built up, but even if a change is required for mobility or financial reasons, there are plenty of really decent more compact systems out there, even at the mid and entry points to the market.

Camera aside, I used to work for Jessops, and subsequent to that in a University, where part of my duties were to procure media production kit. We had a number of students with individual requirements, and I found that between superclamps, monopods and ball heads, I could usually help people make the most of the kit. Manfrotto have loads of great grip etc which can be used in this way.

I would take some time to adjust to your new circumstances, there will be better times ahead, and you'll find a way to keep shooting. It's the shooting that's important ultimately, no matter the kit.

As much as I shudder at the use of the word 'disabled' this is a really good site, and some of their members produce work that I, with arguably most of my faculties, would struggle to achieve.

http://www.disabledphotographers.co.uk/

Please don't give up on something you love. That would be the worst tragedy to befall you.

All the best mate.


----------



## chauncey (Apr 28, 2015)

As someone that is relatively old and basically on SS benefits...get a financial advisor/banker/lawyer who is acquainted with 
folks in your circumstances before you sell stuff and do whatever it takes to maintain health insurance and/or SS Disability benefits.

Improve your skills at PS CC to become very proficient at PP and computer usage...be a geek.
I use one of these disability vehicles, courtesy of insurance...it allows me to get out and about.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 28, 2015)

simongoodey said:


> 3) Sell all and move to Fuji XT-1, I could most likely purchase a XT-1 with a decent lens (15-55?) from just the 5D MK III body sale alone.



First off, sorry to hear about your unemployment - I take it you're not living in a country with very high social welfare standard (I'm from Germany) if money problems hit your right away. But as someone on a very tight budget let me recommend that you re-eval your priorities, which will probably result in selling off all your premium gear.

Your 5d3 is a financial time bomb, if you don't sell it now and the 5d4 is announced it's like burning money. Your L lenses on the other hand have a very good re-sale value, so basically you can sell 'em, think some and re-buy stuff at no loss of money.

The upside of this would be freedom of choice concerning the brand, Canon is of course just fine but hasn't the greatest "value" on the planet. My advice is to get a decent crop camera kit like the one you mentioned, these things are virtually indistinguishable from top range gear unless you want thin dof and very large prints.

Shooting with gear you cannot really afford is no fun (unless you're going pro of course), rather have a nice camera that fits the budget and if something breaks you don't have to think twice about the repair. If really consider this direction you should probably think about what to get exactly, i.e. what your exact requirements are for less expensive gear and what it would cost to switch.

Another option would be to still sell the expensive 5d3 asap, get a cheap, used Canon crop camera body (like the 60d) with your 24-70L2 - this will get you some money, more time to think while keeping the most flexible lens. Just a thought.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 28, 2015)

In your situation, I'd sell it all and use a P&S or smart phone.


----------



## Ruined (Apr 28, 2015)

To start with:

Sell the 5d3 and pickup a Canon Rebel SL1 body ($299 refurbished)

With plans to next year if able, buy a 5d4 body. Use the crop body as a financial band aid, that you can use with your L glass.

If that does not do the job financially, then start selling lenses you use less.


----------



## dolina (Apr 28, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about your health condition and financial situation.

There's a saying... "health is wealth".

As a person who lost a loved one to a long lingering illness I cannot emphasize this enough. 

With the cost of healthcare even with insurance it can impact on the quality of care you receive.

Now, whether to sell or not. I think photography beyond a smartphone is largely a luxury.

In the same way a wedding in a Church is a luxury as compared to signing some legal documents that say you're married.


----------



## applecider (Apr 28, 2015)

What is the prognosis from your medical condition, this might influence gear choices. If you can expect to have better and worse days, then plan your gear to take advantage of the better days. Maybe a point and shoot for the worse days. Unless you use the 50L that's the first one I'd get rid of.

If photography keeps depression at bay don't give it up entirely, enjoy what you can do, don't dwell on what you can no longer do.


----------



## simongoodey (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all, first of all I'm overwhelmed with the support and wishes for my health. I have read all the replies and will put my health first and will not give up on photography, as I too feel that during my time off nursing myself and looking for work opportunities, photography will be the only thing to keep me going, even if I am limited to my home and traveling out doors with a companion. 

I aim to asses my finances upon receiving my last pay check and will do my best to hold on to my gear, however should I need to sell, I may do so for the peace of mind that I can pay private medical bills. Thanks for those that voted on the poll, I guess at the back of mind I did think to keep the 24-70 and the poll shows allot of you agree. 

I may purchase a Fuji XT-1 and a prime to keep on me during outings as the 5D MK III and 24-70 paired would be too heavy. 

Thanks for all the support and I will be sure to give an update.


----------



## Perio (May 3, 2015)

If this is a dental issue you deal with, message me and I'll try to help you.


----------

